# Charcuterie Board?



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 3, 2019)

What are your favorite things to put on a charcuterie board ? My favorites are Smoked Sharp American, Smoked Swiss, Salami, Prosicutto, Buttery Crackers, Chocolate Covered Cashews, Green Pepper Jelly, and Fig Jelly.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2019)

Fig jelly goes great with cheese for sure. I remember a couple years ago Kroger was handing out samples that were a thick oat cracker with fig jelly, aged gouda and an almond. Amazing! I served them that year at our Christmas gathering.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 3, 2019)

Any dry aged or cured meats/sausages, cheese of all types, olives, nuts, and crackers/toast/bread.
I also like some chiles, dried or fresh fruits and veggies on another board.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 3, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Any dry aged or cured meats/sausages, cheese of all types, olives, nuts, and crackers/toast/bread.
> I also like some chiles, dried or fresh fruits and veggies on another board.



Just the one who I was waiting to hear from. Great options.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2019)

I like stacks of fresh $20's on my charcuterie board...lol


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 3, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> I like stacks of fresh $20's on my charcuterie board...lol



I don't get it, but I'll give you a like regardless.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2019)

You know, stacks of fresh $20 bills


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 3, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> You know, stacks of fresh $20 bills



I know what stacks of bills are. I still don't get the joke.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 3, 2019)

I don't get it either (stacks).

I like dried beef, dried venison, loin bacon, salumi, and pickled herring.  I do more ham & summer sausage as that is what many people choose first, 
A blend of smoked and natural cheeses.
No butter crackers.  I use either melba toasts or crostini or untoasted baguette slices.
The untoasted baguette slices go a long way to filling up your guests on cheap bread versus the pricey meats and cheeses.  Yeah, I'm that kind of host


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 4, 2019)

I do Prosciutto and Coppa in UMAi bags, also like to thin slice some Canadian bacon, sharp cheddar or pepper jack goes well, salami, sliced baguette slices or crackers work. RAY


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 4, 2019)

Whole muscle air dried cuts (smoked or not), cold smoked sausages, feemented sausages and salamis, pâtes, terrines, headcheese, cold and hot smoked fish, fishegg spread, variety of cheeses (soft, hard, smoked, moldy), capers, caper berries, pickles, cukes, red/yellow peppers, cherry/grape tomatoes, green onion,  assorted olives, roasted vegetables, crackers, torn toasted naan bread, sliced fresh baguette, vegetable spreads, cheese spreads, honey, berries, nuts, dark chocolate
A picture's worth 1000 words?
In one of the ramekins in the center are blue cheese balls coated with dark chocolate. Try it. They are awesome.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 4, 2019)

Forgot rillette.


----------



## cmichini (Dec 4, 2019)

Smoked almonds!!!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 4, 2019)

I stopped doing dry curing meats  since my curing chamber got broken - for about a year now. Before that I was doing salamy, breasola, copa, karaj (dry cured, smoked pork loin)....


----------



## shoebe (Dec 4, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> I stopped doing dry curing meats  since my curing chamber got broken - for about a year now. Before that I was doing salamy, breasola, copa, karaj (dry cured, smoked pork loin)....
> 
> View attachment 418487
> View attachment 418488


How about some Dijon or nice mustards


----------

